# MAC Pigment Samples



## Kazzii-Loves-MA (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi girls and boys, 
sorry if this has been posted alot of times, but where do you get yours from? as the whole jar is a good value for the amount you get in the jar, but so much to use and also i want to try a few different colours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





there gorgeous and so vibrant, thats why i want to try these in samples to see which ones i like. thanks alot kaz x x x x


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 12, 2009)

Some Specktra members sell pigment samples, check the sale forum!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 12, 2009)

A lot of us get ours from here and from  ACW PIGMENTS


----------



## bis (Aug 13, 2009)

I get my samples from 1165cheryl, she is a member here.


----------



## cazgh (Aug 13, 2009)

I just recently started buying from Sharon at http://www.halocaustic.co.uk/ - really nice lady, really good value and excellent customer service.  I'm in the UK though so not sure if this is useful to you


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-MA (Aug 13, 2009)

This is great use to me!! as im in the uk too, brilliant thanks so much sweet. 
kaz x x x x


----------



## panda0410 (Aug 13, 2009)

you can also try Love Make Up - Authentic and Genuine Cosmetics from Clinique and More great lady


----------



## cazgh (Aug 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kazzii-Loves-MA* 

 
_This is great use to me!! as im in the uk too, brilliant thanks so much sweet. 
kaz x x x x_

 

No worries!!!


----------



## user79 (Aug 22, 2009)

I've always bought mine from sellers on Specktra.

Please remember that selling and buying outside of the Clearance Bin forums is against Specktra rules.


----------



## janel (Aug 22, 2009)

here's another site for you to try:  For all of your MAC pigment & glitter samples, lip balms and more!.  pigment samples are $1.79 each.  blessings...


----------



## panda0410 (Aug 22, 2009)

^^There are lots of threads about the TBN here which arent all favourable....


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Aug 23, 2009)

yes i get mine from specktra sellers or from the makeupgeek store.


----------



## xx_princess_xx (Aug 27, 2009)

realmakeupsamples.co.uk Online

they have samples of almost everything MAC they are great


----------



## FLYSKYHiGH (Nov 4, 2009)

The ACW site looks very promising! Thanks :]


----------



## Meisje (Nov 5, 2009)

I get mine from the MakeupGeek store. 

www.MakeupGeek.com


----------



## beby24 (Nov 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_I get my samples from 1165cheryl, she is a member here._

 
+1 
I get mine from her too.  I also have a few


----------



## uglypug (Dec 1, 2009)

Can I just ask...is it illegal to sell pigment samples on ebay? I used to be able to get them but can't see them at all on there anymore. Plus I am thinking of selling some of my own but don't want to get booted off ebay! Thought this might be a good place to ask.

Thanks

x uglypug


----------



## sleepyhead (Dec 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *uglypug* 

 
_Can I just ask...is it illegal to sell pigment samples on ebay? I used to be able to get them but can't see them at all on there anymore. Plus I am thinking of selling some of my own but don't want to get booted off ebay! Thought this might be a good place to ask.

Thanks

x uglypug 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
it's not illegal, just against ebay rules


----------



## uglypug (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for your help sleepyhead - I thought there must have been some reason why you couldn't get them anymore


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Dec 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sleepyhead* 

 
_it's not illegal, just against ebay rules_

 
It's also against MAC/Estee lauders policy. They are the one's that told Ebay to stop allowing the sample sellers...


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Dec 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *janel* 

 
_here's another site for you to try:  For all of your MAC pigment & glitter samples, lip balms and more!.  pigment samples are $1.79 each.  blessings..._

 
Be careful...do a search on them first on here and youtube, you'll find some interesting info. since I'm a sample seller (have been 6 years now) I dont like putting others down unless I know for sure they are selling 100% fakes. Even then I feel the person should do there own research. Anyway, please research them and or anyone people choose to buy from.

I always offer to show receipts, ask sellers to see theres and if they cant well then I'd think twice.


----------



## Meisje (Dec 5, 2009)

Can anyone share their ACW pigment sample experience?

I am curious about what shipping to Canada costs from them.


----------



## lilibat (Dec 6, 2009)

I get them from 1165cheryl. Usually so I can then look for full jars of the ones I like since I kind of collect them.


----------



## amethystkisses (Apr 4, 2010)

i get mine from cheryl shiny eyes. excellent customer service and very fast shipping


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Apr 6, 2010)

I get mine from the Beauty Sampler .She is very trustworthy and all pigments are authentic. She also ships international.


----------



## swallace (Jul 10, 2013)

How do you access the clearance bin???


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 10, 2013)

swallace said:


> How do you access the clearance bin???


	You need to have 50 posts and be a member of the site for at least a month. HTH!


----------



## La-Pelirrojita (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm definitely going to check out these sellers!  Thanks for the info!


----------



## Meisje (Sep 25, 2013)

Bumping an old thread... I've been happily getting MAC pigment samples from MakeupGeek.com for years. However, she recently came out with her own pigment line and now the MAC samples are no longer on the site, which sucks, because she had a great selection and reasonable prices.

It's now 2013... where do you all get your pigment samples?


----------



## Richelle83 (Sep 25, 2013)

Meisje said:


> Bumping an old thread... I've been happily getting MAC pigment samples from MakeupGeek.com for years. However, she recently came out with her own pigment line and now the MAC samples are no longer on the site, which sucks, because she had a great selection and reasonable prices.
> 
> It's now 2013... where do you all get your pigment samples?


  Allcosmeticswholesale.com and thebodyneeds2.com


----------



## ladyjay (Jul 22, 2014)

Lately ive been getting my MAC Pigment Samples here at Makeuplova . for that price its hard for me not to buy all of them lol


----------



## ksweitzer777 (Sep 30, 2014)

oh no I've heard ace and body needs sells fakes??? Is that true?


----------



## Renemacaddict (Dec 21, 2014)

I got a bunch of mine from thebodyneeds2.com but recently i found out the some of the pigments texture & color are off when 
I pressed them & compare with the one I bought full jar from Mac
Anyone encountered this?


----------



## AstronautRaptor (Jan 3, 2015)

Renemacaddict said:


> I got a bunch of mine from thebodyneeds2.com but recently i found out the some of the pigments texture & color are off when
> I pressed them & compare with the one I bought full jar from Mac
> Anyone encountered this?


I haven't noticed this  I've found mine to be about the same texture as my full sizes from the store. I only have two though..


----------



## kattancs (Feb 12, 2015)

Do you know anybody on specktra who sells pressed piggies?
  I'm just too lazy to pressing them myself...


----------



## Meisje (Mar 23, 2015)

I tried The Body Needs and I think they sell fakes. The quality, texture and wear are absolutely nothing like the three dozen other MAC pigment samples I've gotten over the span of nearly five years. I would discourage anyone from using them.


----------



## Meisje (Mar 23, 2015)

So now I'm looking for a place to buy the samples again  Really wish MakeupGeek still did, they were so reliable and wonderful with it.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 23, 2015)

kattancs said:


> Do you know anybody on specktra who sells pressed piggies? I'm just too lazy to pressing them myself...





Meisje said:


> So now I'm looking for a place to buy the samples again  Really wish MakeupGeek still did, they were so reliable and wonderful with it.


  Make a thread in Wantads, Wishlists, and CP Requests (or, if you've got a thread going in there already, add a post in it). Hopefully someone will come through for you. Or have a browse through the Clearance Bin.


----------



## Meisje (Mar 24, 2015)

I don't use those features because I got burned bad. I now only deal with places that have, at minimum, a storefront website and lots of reviews available online. You can see my old thread "What to do with a seller that disappears" for the saga of the nasty chick who took my money and then treated me like shit, although PayPal did rule in my favour.


----------



## Meisje (Mar 24, 2015)

Not to mention the lying feedback she left on my account, which was never removed even though I sent her multiple screenshots of her and my emails and the PayPal verdict. Mods here didn't remove it, either. So not comfortable with a system where an honest person can get shit on and lied about, so I stick to actual shops only.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 25, 2015)

Meisje said:


> I don't use those features because I got burned bad. I now only deal with places that have, at minimum, a storefront website and lots of reviews available online. You can see my old thread "What to do with a seller that disappears" for the saga of the nasty chick who took my money and then treated me like shit, although PayPal did rule in my favour.


  I have some rememberance of that thread. I'm sorry that happened to you. 


Meisje said:


> Not to mention the lying feedback she left on my account, which was never removed even though I sent her multiple screenshots of her and my emails and the PayPal verdict. Mods here didn't remove it, either. So not comfortable with a system where an honest person can get shit on and lied about, so I stick to actual shops only.


  Speaking for myself, I couldn't do anything about it because I don't have the jurisdiction to do so. I also wonder if it can't be removed at all, not even by admins, which is why you're (unfortunately) stuck with it.


----------



## Meisje (Apr 2, 2015)

I feel like there should be recourse when you have a Paypal ruling in your favour and their sales thread starts to get updated with multiple people complaining about being cheated... Of course, she simply deleted it and started a new one.


----------

